# A Good Fight's Just Like an Air Freshener



## Gumby (May 8, 2010)

_So we argued._
 And you were transported
 on high,
 by a cloud  
 of seething testosterone.


 The Lord and Master days
 are gone.
 So climb down  
 from your throne-
 it's a much shorter trip
 than you think.


 I promise you,
 the sight of your servant
 on her knees  
 before you,
 will be much better
 from down here.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 8, 2010)

Hello love, my mind is in the gutter right now, so before I say another word, does it belong there, or should I hastily retrieve it? I hope you say leave it there, because I laughed my ass off.


----------



## Gumby (May 8, 2010)

Oh yes, your mind is in the correct neighborhood. Your ass may resume it's demise by laughter.                                                                                                                                 :lone:


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 8, 2010)

I love you, Cindy. I really, really, really needed that laugh today. This is f**king awesome. With your permission I'd like to print it up and place it in my husband's newspaper, perhaps he'll take the hint. Bravo, my love! Now if you'll excuse me, I have to find a paramedic who is willing to administer CPR to my poor ass.


----------



## MaggieG (May 8, 2010)

> I promise you,
> the sight of your servant
> on her knees
> before you,
> ...




OMG ! Friggin Fabulous !  LOL ! You are a God and I worship at your feet ! *grins*


----------



## Gumby (May 8, 2010)

Thank you Lisa and Maggie! 

Personally, I think this should be tattooed on their butts at birth (men). Please feel free to insert into hubbies paper ( or anywhere else you'd like to put it)


----------



## Patrick (May 9, 2010)

Thrones, masters... servants on their knees. All sounds like a Royal fumble to me.


----------



## Gumby (May 9, 2010)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> Thrones, masters... servants on their knees. All sounds like a Royal fumble to me.


 
Good summation, Patrick.


----------



## J.R. MacLean (May 11, 2010)

Amusing and kinda sexy.

Would making it 'ex-servant' in the final stanza add to the irony?

cheers
J.R.


----------



## Gumby (May 11, 2010)

Thanks J.R. for reading and commenting. You always have good suggestions for me.  Much appreciated!


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 11, 2010)

The buzz of an annoying mosquito has returned. For what it's worth, I love the delicious wordplay of J.R.'s suggestion, but your piece, your choice. And while I'm here, leave it up to Merman to use fumble, a freaking football reference. (God, I've been dying to address that one). I don't know about you, but hubby's a sports fanatic, and not just football, everything. The throne room is off limits during games, God forbid his Highness is disturbed while other men sweat, or ladies in some cases. Forgive me, love, I just hadda get that out there. Poor fool doesn't realize how much he's missing out on while giving into his obsession. (The bandit smiley should be here, it isn't working for me)


----------



## escorial (Jan 5, 2016)

cool read


----------



## Sonata (Jan 5, 2016)

Having only just rather belatedly seen this, I believe my mind must be in the gutter as well!   What a delightfully funny read - thank you.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you escorial and Sonata! Wow, you have really dug up an old one, here.  Excavating mummies, I see.


----------



## ned (Jan 6, 2016)

terrific poem - well thought out and well worded
a plaintive appeal to the ridiculous male ego

enjoyed 
Ned


----------



## Sonata (Jan 6, 2016)

Gumby said:


> Thank you escorial and Sonata! Wow, you have really dug up an old one, here.  Excavating mummies, I see.



Sometimes some archived things are too good not to see the light of day again.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 6, 2016)

Thank you, ned. I had forgotten about this one.  Glad you enjoyed it.

Sonata, I'm happy you think so.


----------



## shedpog329 (Jan 6, 2016)

interesting title, why an air freshener tho?


----------

